# Anyone got payed by Raiser on a account that was never used for Uber / Lyft before?



## LAPasUber (Apr 28, 2015)

Anyone got payed by Raiser on a account that was never used for Uber / Lyft before? Just got a deposit for 0.15 cent from raiser on my 2nd bank account which I never linked for rideshare before.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

LAPasUber said:


> Anyone got payed by Raiser on a account that was never used for Uber / Lyft before? Just got a deposit for 0.15 cent from raiser on my 2nd bank account which I never linked for rideshare before.


I wish lol I wonder if they were verifying the checking account is it still there?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I got $16.00 on my regular Uber checking account from "Raiser Llc Edi " today for no known reason.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I got $16.00 on my regular Uber checking account from "Raiser Llc Edi " today for no known reason.


I guess I need to become a moderator lol


----------



## LAPasUber (Apr 28, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I wish lol I wonder if they were verifying the checking account is it still there?


Just happen today.


----------



## keymusic (Aug 1, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I got $16.00 on my regular Uber checking account from "Raiser Llc Edi " today for no known reason.


I got a random EDI Raiser payment today for $11.70 and I haven't driven for Uber since November 2016. Very strange.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

I got one as well $15.25. Haven't drove in 2yrs. Could this be the settlement? I didn't get an email.


----------



## keymusic (Aug 1, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> I got one as well $15.25. Haven't drove in 2yrs. Could this be the settlement? I didn't get an email.


Yeah I just found out that it's from the "PAGA Settlement" I didn't get an email either. Uber has phone support for the drivers now. I called and asked. The phone support was actually really good, I wish they had that when I was driving!


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

keymusic said:


> Yeah I just found out that it's from the "PAGA Settlement" I didn't get an email either. Uber has phone support for the drivers now. I called and asked. The phone support was actually really good, I wish they had that when I was driving!


Wow. They suck I got at least a $1,000 from lyft settlement and drove for uber longer

Looks like the only one who got a payout were the lawyers


----------



## Chelly (Jul 9, 2018)

I just checked my bank account and i am trying to figure out why they are taking money out of my account when they have never used it and i have and Uber Debit card?? Uber we need a customer service line, We need someone who can answer these questions.


----------

